# Nice forum!



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

I just found this forum a few days ago and thought I would say hello and introduce myself. My name is Keith and I've been riding for about 8 years now after about 11 years of skiing before I crossed over. I got started snowboarding in Japan (US Air Force) when a friend of mine convinced me to rent a snowboard instead of using my skis, and I've haven't skied since. I then moved to NorCal and was able to board in Tahoe for 6 years, and am now in Northern Italy only 2 hours from the Dolomites and Alps. I'm about to go out for the first time this season on Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

welcome to the forum and have fun shredding saturday...i am jealous


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hey! where in italia are you riding already?

oh and welcome! you are right, this place IS the doggie's dangler!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome! 

I've been to Madonna di Campiglo last season and Val Senales last Saturday.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

and so how was it? 

i know senales got a healthy dump in october that saw the base head towards 80cm or so, but then a prolonged warm spell of sunnyshine threatened to turn it all to water.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

It wasn't too bad. Only the summit was open, two lifts and a rope, but the snow up there was decent. There were a few icy patches, but enough room to go around them. the only complaint was the hour long line to take the gondola to the top.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i know what you mean about gondola queues... farking free for all, where every skiers seems to aim for your board's tail! buggers!

so would you know how easy it is to get to senales from milano?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

It's pretty easy, A4 east to A22 north. It's the same way I go, although I'm about 1 hour closer on the A4. It would take about 3 1/2 hours from Milan if you don't hit the traffic there. Google maps says 340km. Are you planning a trip?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh yeah! my missus is from genova and so we do the chrimbo thing with the familia.... but we fly in and out of milano, which is nicely close to the hills.

thinking of going to cervinia / zermatt... switzerland is proper tasty.... but i am, as ever, open to suggestion


----------

